# "Spike-it You'll Like It" 7oz. amber ABM Soda



## S.C. Warner (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, I'd like to find out more about this one. Age, value. Would also be interested in trade or the purchase of one in better shape. (This one front label is faded away except fot the "you'll like it" part.) I had it stored in our basement in case with other pop's. So i'm guessing somewhere in 1950's range. On the neck, both front and back it reads: "Spike-it"  Yellow lettering front and back. Back reads: "Spike-it...An Ideal Mixer, A Superb Beverage. A grapefruit soda, contains carbonated water sugar, grapefruit juice, citric acid, grapefruit oil, benzoate of soda 1/10-1% cont. 7 fluid oz. Bottled under authority of Green & Green Houston Texas. Property of McLaughlin & Co, Rock Island, Illinois."
 On bottom has: Duraglass and the owens mark with 9 to the left and 46 to right.
 would appreciate any info on Spike-it. Web-search didn't turn up anything, except green and green houston had a label : "Thrill" started business for non-malt and sryup and beverage in '24. No closing date though. I wondered if "thrill" was also same bottle. I realize it works that way sometimes. Also is curious, i am posting from Quad City Area (QCA) Illinois (Rock Island, Moline, Davenport and East Moline) it's home to John Deere, Case IH and other agri-industry. One company is McLaughlin Body works, they farm out Cabs and other combine parts to the big Companies. Any suggestions on how to find out if it's the same company at one time? Any idea's, suggestions or help is appreciated. Would like to know if Spike-it is all that common. It's first I've ran across. Thanks very much in advance!
 sc


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 23, 2005)

All I could find on it is that it started being made in 1940, and of course it is no longer made. Someone is selling one on ebay along with an Upper-10 (early 7up imitator) ACL. You should check it out.


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank-You Very much Diggerboy! (best-est regards[]) I'm not sure why I didn't find that when i searched Ebay a few days ago. Looks as if it's in good shape and right here in IL. Those "flea bites" I can take of. I noticed it was bottled in Buffalo so I'm curious who is owner. I did just find this out about the one I have here: the front label reads perfectly through the back of the glass! I'm set up in front of window facing South of farm (I do use the one way mirror film to cut down sunlight) and light is coming through bottle shelf now. Of course the lettering is in reverse, but it's all there! makes me wonder how many of us bottle collectors have their bottles close to them. Thanks again Diggerboy, appreciate it!

 sc


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, speaking of the bottle shelf behind my computer, I just took a couple pics while setting here. I do need a better cam. I got this one brand new at Aldi's (a discount food store) for 24$ It's half past noon here and the Sun is bright t'day for a change. I hope it is where-ever you are too! This first one the same picture is showing on monitor in lower left.


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 23, 2005)

Just trying to get different effects, and wondering if anyone else has special friends set up around their computers. i find they kind of help me meditate, while working on other projects. I like this picture. And have another showing the noon sun as a black spot (won't take up the band width posting it here though.) 
 best, 
 sc


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 23, 2005)

You're very welcome, den. Anything to help a fellow collector. Nice setup you go there. Mine are just on boring shelves in my room. Like it a lot!! I wish I hasd a nice big window to put em all in. Very nice!!


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 23, 2005)

> I wish I hasd a nice big window to put em all in.


Holy Cow! Nice collection. i guess that is a 'window' in itself, depending on how you look at it.

 Yeah, I did put a bid in on it, thanks, I'll let y'all know if I get it. The same seller also has another auction two bottles one a hutch. Did you check that out?

 den.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks. Yes, I did check it out. Very nice. Unfortunately, it's not this big anymore, as my dad accidentally donated 1/2 my colection about a month and a half ago. This pic was taken about 2 months ago. All those hours of digging on those 85o summer days...WASTED!!! *sob*[] I guess i'm gonna have to start building up again....[&o]


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 25, 2005)

> WASTED!!!


 Not really.[]

 den.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yah...actully, you're right. I shouldnt have put that. Digging is fun. What I meant was, all the ENERGY wasted. That's better.[][][][]


----------

